# Chicago Sky Athletic Trainer Chosen for Team USA



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

CHICAGO-Chicago Sky Head Athletic Trainer Georgia Fischer has been invited to serve as the Certified Athletic Trainer for the USA Basketball Team during an eight-day practice session in Europe from March 17-25. 

"Working for USA Basketball is one of the greatest professional honors I have ever received," said Fischer. "I am thrilled to be a part of the team and also to represent our country." 

USA Basketball will head to Europe with a roster that includes Olympic gold medalists Sue Bird, Swin Cash, DeLisha Milton-Jones, Katie Smith and Diana Taurasi to begin training and player evaluations for the team that will eventually represent the U.S. at the 2006 FIBA World Championship, which will be played in Brazil in September. 

Fischer, a Rockford native, has seven years experience in the WNBA, two with Connecticut and five with the now defunct Cleveland team. She has a degree in Kinesiology from the University of Illinois and a graduate degree from the University of Tennessee where she was a graduate assistant trainer in 1991 when the Lady Vols won the NCAA basketball championship. 

As Head Athletic Trainer for the Sky, Fischer is responsible for medical care, injury prevention and injury rehab. "The opportunity to come home and be with my family as well as doing what I love was something I couldn't pass up," said Fischer. "I get to bring my experience here and to help create an excellent franchise." 

The Chicago Sky is the 14th team in the WNBA and is led by General Manager and Head Coach Dave Cowens, a member of the NBA Hall of Fame. Play will begin in May 2006 at the UIC pavilion and season tickets are available at [email protected] or at 877- 329-WNBA.


----------

